# Van Halen 2012



## fretboard

Thu 03/15/12 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 
Sat 03/17/12 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 
Wed 03/21/12 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place 
Mon 05/07/12 Vancouver, BC Rogers Arena 
Wed 05/09/12 Calgary, AB Scotiabank Saddledome 
Fri 05/11/12 Edmonton, AB Rexall Place 
Thu 05/17/12 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre


----------



## GuitarsCanada

May the speculation end


----------



## ne1roc

GuitarsCanada said:


> May the speculation end


I guess the only thing people can speculate on is if it will be a train wreck or not? I'm saying not. 

The tour dates were'nt supposed to be announced until the 10th so maybe it will be a release date for the new album? Toronto in March means the new album should be out any week now!

I'll be there!


----------



## fretboard

Full dates so far;

Mon 02/20/12 Auburn Hills, MI The Palace Of Auburn Hills 
Wed 02/22/12 Indianapolis, IN Bankers Life Fieldhouse 
Fri 02/24/12 Chicago, IL United Center 
Tue 02/28/12 New York, NY Madison Square Garden Arena 
Thu 03/01/12 New York, NY Madison Square Garden Arena 
Sat 03/03/12 Uncasville, CT Mohegan Sun Arena 
Mon 03/05/12 Philadelphia, PA Wells Fargo Center 
Fri 03/09/12 Buffalo, NY First Niagara Center 
Sun 03/11/12 Boston, MA TD Garden 
Thu 03/15/12 Montreal, QC Bell Centre 
Sat 03/17/12 Toronto, ON Air Canada Centre 
Wed 03/21/12 Ottawa, ON Scotiabank Place 
Sat 03/24/12 Atlantic City, NJ Atlantic City Boardwalk Hall 
Wed 03/28/12 Washington, DC Verizon Center 
Fri 03/30/12 Pittsburgh, PA Consol Energy Center 
Sun 04/01/12 Rosemont, IL Allstate Arena 
Tue 04/10/12 Sunrise, FL BankAtlantic Center 
Thu 04/12/12 Tampa, FL Tampa Bay Times Forum 
Sat 04/14/12 Orlando, FL Amway Center 
Mon 04/16/12 Jacksonville, FL Jacksonville Veterans Mem. Arena 
Thu 04/19/12 Atlanta, GA Philips Arena 
Sat 04/21/12 Greensboro, NC Greensboro Coliseum Complex 
Wed 04/25/12 Charlotte, NC Time Warner Cable Arena 
Fri 04/27/12 Nashville, TN Bridgestone Arena 
Tue 05/01/12 Tulsa, OK BOK Center 
Sat 05/05/12 Tacoma, WA Tacoma Dome 
Mon 05/07/12 Vancouver, BC Rogers Arena 
Wed 05/09/12 Calgary, AB Scotiabank Saddledome 
Fri 05/11/12 Edmonton, AB Rexall Place 
Thu 05/17/12 Winnipeg, MB MTS Centre 
Sat 05/19/12 Saint Paul, MN Xcel Energy Center 
Tue 05/22/12 Kansas City, MO Sprint Center 
Thu 05/24/12 Denver, CO Pepsi Center 
Sun 05/27/12 Las Vegas, NV MGM Grand Garden Arena 
Fri 06/01/12 Los Angeles, CA Staples Center 
Sun 06/03/12 Oakland, CA Oracle Arena 
Tue 06/05/12 San Jose, CA HP Pavilion At San Jose 
Tue 06/12/12 Anaheim, CA Honda Center 
Thu 06/14/12 San Diego, CA Viejas Arena 
Sat 06/16/12 Phoenix, AZ US Airways Center 
Wed 06/20/12 Dallas, TX American Airlines Center 
Fri 06/22/12 San Antonio, TX AT&T Center 
Sun 06/24/12 Houston, TX Toyota Center 
Tue 06/26/12 New Orleans, LA New Orleans Arena


----------



## GuitarsCanada

ne1roc said:


> I guess the only thing people can speculate on is if it will be a train wreck or not? I'm saying not.
> 
> The tour dates were'nt supposed to be announced until the 10th so maybe it will be a release date for the new album? Toronto in March means the new album should be out any week now!
> 
> I'll be there!


I think the 10th was supposed to be an on sale date. I do find it refreshing that a band is announcing and selling tickets for a tour that starts in 2 months and not a year and a half from now like most of them.










New album is set for release on Feb 7th


----------



## hollowbody

Apparently their gig last night in New York was awesome! Hope that means good things to come in March  Wonder how much tickets will be?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Price range for Toronto is $87 - $167 on sale Sat 14th


----------



## NB_Terry

Clip from last night. There are clips on youtube.

Eddie looks like he's having fun.

[video=youtube;1j81-cMil1I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1j81-cMil1I&amp;feature=player_embedded#![/video]


----------



## cwittler

What's up with Kool & The Gang being the opening act? Got nothing against them, but a Van Halen tour seems to be an odd pairing. Am I missing something?


----------



## captainbrew

I'll be at the Ottawa show. Haven't listened to much Van Halen in the last 10 years but I grew up to their music and have never seen them in concert.
Kool & The Gang is an odd pairing but I'm a big fan of theirs so I'm looking forward to seeing them as well.


----------



## keto

cwittler said:


> What's up with Kool & The Gang being the opening act? Got nothing against them, but a Van Halen tour seems to be an odd pairing. Am I missing something?


What the...?????

Saw VH in 84, I'm good, thanks, no really, pass.


----------



## fretboard

Not sure where the Kool & the Gang rumour started - but their website doesn't know anything about it beyond The Gang having a gig in Dallas on a night that VH is in Atlantic City I believe...


----------



## cwittler

fretboard said:


> Not sure where the Kool & the Gang rumour started - but their website doesn't know anything about it beyond The Gang having a gig in Dallas on a night that VH is in Atlantic City I believe...



"Kool and the Gang will open the eastern dates" from the artical below...

http://jam.canoe.ca/Music/Artists/V/Van_Halen/2012/01/05/19207926.html


----------



## fretboard

Thanks cwittler - hadn't seen K&theG mentioned anywhere before you posted that link.

I'll guess a 25 minute Jungle Boogie followed by a 20 minute Celebration??


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Ticketing update. Onsale dates

*On sale date Jan. 28: 
Atlantic City 
University Park, Penn.
Atlanta
Greensboro, N.C.
Charlotte, N.C.
Nashville
Tulsa
Tacoma
Vancouver, British Columbia
Calgary, Alberta
Edmonton, Alberta
Winnipeg, Manitoba*


----------



## ThePass

I just CAN'T get past DLR. Not to sound nasty but he just has simply lost his frontman ability. He constantly has this goofy huge smile and all I can picture is his thoughts being "I've got a job!! I've got a JOB!!".......I dunno. Like I said, I'm trying not to sound like a prick. If he wants to front what will be the 'comeback' of 2012 he should consult his wardrobe dept.


----------



## cwittler

I agree. He looks too much like a game show host these days. He doesn't owe us a thing and I am glad to have him back behind the mic. But this is definitely not a return to 1982 form. Not that I expected it would be, but I was hoping just maybe...



ThePass said:


> I just CAN'T get past DLR. Not to sound nasty but he just has simply lost his frontman ability. He constantly has this goofy huge smile and all I can picture is his thoughts being "I've got a job!! I've got a JOB!!".......I dunno. Like I said, I'm trying not to sound like a prick. If he wants to front what will be the 'comeback' of 2012 he should consult his wardrobe dept.


----------



## ThePass

cwittler said:


> I agree. He looks too much like a game show host these days. He doesn't owe us a thing and I am glad to have him back behind the mic. But this is definitely not a return to 1982 form. Not that I expected it would be, but I was hoping just maybe...


You got it. I realize everybody ages. I can't and don't expect DLR to do the friggin' splits onstage, but at least _try_ to play (or look) the part.........sheesh.


----------



## NB_Terry

[video=youtube;tY7ZqN8Ksdg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY7ZqN8Ksdg&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Just got 25th row floor tix to the May 13th Winnipeg show with Amex pre-sale! Tres excited. Now the waiting.


----------



## NB_Terry

[video=youtube;4FZCwTsoQMs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4FZCwTsoQMs&amp;feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## fretboard

Van Halen 
February 18, 2012 
KFC Yum! Center 
Louisville, Kentucky 

01. You Really Got Me 
02. Runnin' With the Devil 
03. She's the Woman 
04. Romeo Delight 
05. Tattoo 
06. Everybody Wants Some!! 
07. Somebody Get Me a Doctor 
08. China Town 
09. Mean Street 
10. (Oh) Pretty Woman 
11. Al solo 
12. Unchained 
13. That's the Trouble With Never 
14. Dance the Night Away 
15. I'll Wait 
16. Hot For Teacher 
17. Women in Love 
18. Outta Love 
19. Beautiful Girls 
20. Ice Cream Man 
21. Panama 
22. Ed solo 
23. Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love 
E: 
24. Jump


----------



## NB_Terry

[video=youtube;k29yd1I130k]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k29yd1I130k[/video]


----------



## ne1roc

You Really Got Me/ Running With The Devil/ Romeo's Delight

Great Quality!

[video=youtube;UJOiLEKrx9c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UJOiLEKrx9c&feature=share[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Boston setlist

Unchained
Runnin' With the Devil
She's The Woman
Romeo Delight
Tattoo
Everybody Wants Some!!
Somebody Get Me A Doctor
China Town
Hear About It Later
Oh, Pretty Woman 
(Roy Orbison cover)
Drum Solo
You Really Got Me 
(The Kinks cover)
The Trouble with Never
Dance The Night Away
I'll Wait
Hot For Teacher
Women In Love
Hang 'Em High 
(first time live since 1982)
Beautiful Girls
Ice Cream Man 
(John Brim cover)
Panama
Guitar Solo
Ain't Talkin' 'Bout Love
Encore:
Jump
Roth stops show

[video=youtube;mhv-qUeB2Kw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mhv-qUeB2Kw[/video]


----------



## fretboard

Seems like I lucked into a better-than-decent chair for Saturday's St. Patrick's Day soiree. Kinda wish it was on the EVH side of the stage, but such is life.

Anybody else from here hitting the show? Can't say as I'm really a big VH fan - but I'm willing to give it a shot in the name of rock and roll after checking out their recent setlists.


----------



## cwittler

Tickets for the Montreal show tonight (Mar. 15) are going for as little as $10. At that price, who can afford not to go? Yikes!


----------



## fretboard

I heard the Montreal show had around 8,000 folks or so. Pretty much all sold out in Toronto. Normally I might offer up a review or some observations and pictures - but I figured why not just go and have fun without worrying about a camera, etc - it's St. Paddy's Day and all.

So of course last night, my buddy and I are allowed down behind the barrier for the front row and hung with Wolfie's tech for the night. No camera - although I guess I can take pics of a pick Wolfie game me if anyone is interested. Didn't really want to be that guy and ask if he could track me down an Eddie version.

His lady friend is just lovely (if a little young where I come from) - but his mother is still a fox... Wait a second, isn't she...

It certainly was Hot In Toronto.

Unchained 
Runnin’ With the Devil 
She’s The Woman 
The Full Bug 
Tattoo 
Everybody Wants Some!! 
Somebody Get Me A Doctor 
China Town 
Hear About It Later 
Oh, Pretty Woman 
Drum solo 
You Really Got Me 
The Trouble with Never 
Dance The Night Away 
I’ll Wait 
Hot For Teacher 
Women In Love 
Girl Gone Bad 
Beautiful Girls 
(way too long DLR dog story>) Ice Cream Man 
Panama 
Eddie Solo 
Ain’t Talkin’ ‘Bout Love 
Jump


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Reviews for this tour much better than the last. It appears I went to the wrong shows. Should have gone this time around.


----------



## ne1roc

Yup, the show was fantastic! Eddie was on his game! The huge screen backdrop was very cool. I was actually surprised how good Dave's voice sounded. Back up singing was spot on. If you get the chance I highly recommend checking it out, if you are a fan of classic VH. You won't be disaapointed.


----------



## v-verb

Saw the show Saturday as well - surpassed all expectations! Eddie was brilliant, Wolfie was a nice addition to the band, Alex was spot on and Dave was Dave - corny but great


----------



## TubeStack

I was there too and loved it. They really are just killing it right now as a band. Hot For Teacher was so tight and rocking, it was just a perfect slab of swinging, nuclear powered hard rock. A definite highlight for me, among many others. They're pulling out a lot of deep cut fan-favourites, too. The Full Bug, Women In Love, and especially Girl Gone Bad. So wicked! 

And opening right out of the gate with Unchained, I mean, come on... it just doesn't get any better.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I was sitting 9th row, dead centre stage for the Toronto show (Saturday). These guys are great, and Eddie is in top form again. A sober Eddie is an amazing Eddie. However, it is Alex who has really impressed me lately; live and on the new album, Alex seems to have improved dramatically as a drummer! He doesn't wander off into that "wind up monkey" thing and it totally in the pocket . Wolfie is also a monster player and deserves much more credit for what he is doing.

What I loved about the show was 4 tunes off the new album! It wasn't just an "oldies review" and they played like a "real active band" rather than a group of guys content to rehash old accomplishments. Yeah, DLR is a cheese ball but it's DLR so what do you expect. He can still sing (lost a bit of range) and looked like he is where he belongs.

TG


----------



## TubeStack

traynor_garnet said:


> ... However, it is Alex who has really impressed me lately; live and on the new album, Alex seems to have improved dramatically as a drummer!...


Totally agree. I've been a huge Alex fan lately, sparked by his playing on the new album, too. Just a monster and locked in so fucking intensely with Eddie and Wolfie.


traynor_garnet said:


> ...What I loved about the show was 4 tunes off the new album! It wasn't just an "oldies review" and they played like a "real active band" rather than a group of guys content to rehash old accomplishments...TG


 Yes! I should have mentioned this, too. And to me, the new songs held their own fine, mixed in with the classics. Not many bands of their era/age where I'm just as happy (even more happy) to hear new songs at a concert.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Wow man, seen them twice on the last tour and as reported here, they stunk. I was not willing to take the chance on this one, looks like the gamble would have paid off


----------



## TubeStack

GuitarsCanada said:


> Wow man, seen them twice on the last tour and as reported here, they stunk. I was not willing to take the chance on this one, looks like the gamble would have paid off


Well, maybe not, if that's how you felt. I loved the last tour’s show, and in some ways preferred it to this one. So who knows. But I'd say on a band level, they're working on a whole other level now, and Wolfie has brought a lot to the table.

And they sure kicked my ass again!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

TubeStack said:


> Well, maybe not, if that's how you felt. I loved the last tour’s show, and in some ways preferred it to this one. So who knows. But I'd say on a band level, they're working on a whole other level now, and Wolfie has brought a lot to the table.
> 
> And they sure kicked my ass again!


Stunk is probably too strong a word. It was a good show, but this tour just seems to be getting much better reviews


----------



## rearviewmirror2

Just spent a half hour on the phone and 2 x $7 "exchange fee" to move from 25th row floor to 9th row floor for Winnipeg on May 13th. Yeah baby! Wish that they didn't play the "hold and release" game with VIP tickets/etc but still glad I'm getting closer.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

rearviewmirror2 said:


> Just spent a half hour on the phone and 2 x $7 "exchange fee" to move from 25th row floor to 9th row floor for Winnipeg on May 13th. Yeah baby! Wish that they didn't play the "hold and release" game with VIP tickets/etc but still glad I'm getting closer.


I was unaware that ticketmaster had an exchange policy


----------



## fretboard

Not to read too much into it (by the way - great job moving forward) but I didn't actually see TM specifically mentioned. I know some local shows here have an $8/ticket "TM insurance" they offer where you can return the tickets (except for fees I believe) - I've seen it offered at the bottom of the first or second TM purchase page. I know it was offered by TM for the Toronto VH show.

Don't know anyone that's used it before - but it seems to showing up more and more.


----------



## fretboard

Forgot to mention, they broke out Jamie's Cryin' & Blood and Fire for the first time on this tour last night. Mean Street & The Trouble With Never fell off the setlist.


----------



## rearviewmirror2

It was indeed TM that I am referring to. I found this: http://www.ticketmaster.ca/ourguarantee?tm_link=tm_homeA_i_guarantee 
I had to stay on hold a long time and speak to a supervisor but eventually had everything sorted out quickly and pleasantly for an additional $7 per ticket exchange fee.


----------



## fretboard

Glad to hear it worked out for you - that stuff sounds very similar to what I saw being offered as an "add-on" for VH in Toronto (3 days, up to 1 week before the show). Thought it was $8/ticket - but it could be a regional thing if it wasn't the exact same offer.

Bonus that it was pain-free once you got someone on the phone. Enjoy the show.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

London - John Labatt Center July 21st


----------



## fretboard

That's interesting... Might have to pull out a little "boy's roadtrip" for a Saturday night show if tickets aren't too excessive, and they don't take half the floor for their own "premium seating" arrangement.


----------



## traynor_garnet

GuitarsCanada said:


> London - John Labatt Center July 21st


Where did you see this posted? Have they added other dates? All the listings I see don't have London listed.

TG


----------



## fretboard

Van Halen | John Labatt Centre - London, Ontario


----------



## mario

Just scored some tickets for London. Wifey will be very happy!


----------



## fretboard

May I ask how you got tickets already, Mario? Just curious is all. Thinkin' of hitting it with a couple buddies, although it's tough to plan ahead when summer vaca plans start to pop up.


----------



## mario

fretboard said:


> May I ask how you got tickets already, Mario? Just curious is all. Thinkin' of hitting it with a couple buddies, although it's tough to plan ahead when summer vaca plans start to pop up.



AMEX Front of The Line. If you or one of your buddies has a AMEX card you can get them now. Good luck!


----------



## fretboard

Thanks Mario - any chance you've got a link somewhere? Don't see it on TM, and if there's somewhere to go for AMEX on the JLC site - I'm not seeing it. All I'm getting is "Tickets are not yet available..." when I use the tickets link on the link to the show I posted earlier.

Thanks.


----------



## mario

Hey fretboard,

This link should work. See ya' at the show!


[URL]http://ebm.email.americanexpress.com/c/tag/hBPjV2cAQB6DpB8h24CCUrHNwkW/doc.[/URL]


----------



## Roryfan

JLC tix on sale now if you use the following presale code: JUMP


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Both presales are pretty bad seats. Floor about as far back as you can get. AMEX the same. Hideous seating


----------



## fretboard

Plenty of "choice" seating here;

https://v2.iloveallaccess.com/tours...ZlV=/f98a6be9e392d8d579b4cbd4ec803056VwD2ZGNv

What are the odds?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

fretboard said:


> Plenty of "choice" seating here;
> 
> https://v2.iloveallaccess.com/tours/van-halen/van-halen-2012/3bc2e14b186e66e6e8d0211204aa6bc4VwR4ZlV%3D/f98a6be9e392d8d579b4cbd4ec803056VwD2ZGNv
> 
> What are the odds?


Same old game


----------



## Spikezone

Well, I watched the whole Kentucky concert on YouTube...pretty cool, wish I was going now. What a show! Rock AND Schlock! DLR is perplexing to me, though. I never get the hang of watching lead singers with a wireless mic. Without a mic stand in their hand, they don't always seem like they are part of the show, and although he IS the voice of VH, most of the time Dave looks like he just accidentally wandered in off the street and isn't too sure where he is. But I would go anyway.
-Mikey


----------



## rearviewmirror2

So, ears still ringing from Winnipeg show last night - man was it loud. 30 feet straight in front of Eddie on the floor - great show. So relaxed playing and smiling ear to ear the entire night. That was why I learned to play guitar. Amazing night even though the crowd was a little older (guess I am too) and more laid back than I would expect. Lots of rocker parents with their teenage kids as well.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Lots of positive reviews from this tour


----------



## fretboard

Hmm - never known these guys to bring "drama" on tour with them...

And I just got my London tickets in the mail this week.
Van Halen have postponed 31 dates on their 2012 North American tour. The postponed shows were to run from July 7 in Uncasville, CT through Sept. 25 in Milwaukee, WI.
No official reason has been given for the postponements, and there’s no word yet on when the rescheduled dates will be announced.
(Note that these dates have been POSTPONED, not canceled. Several shows on Van Halen’s 2007-2008 were postponed as well, and all were ultimately rescheduled.)

The postponed dates:
_7/7 Uncasville, Ct., Mohegan Sun Arena_
_7/9 Hampton, Va., Hampton Coliseum_
_7/11 Philadelphia, Pa., Wells Fargo Center_
_7/13 East Rutherford, N.J., Izod Center_
_7/15 Baltimore, Md., 1st Mariner Arena_
_7/17 Rochester N.Y., Blue Cross Arena_
_7/19 Detroit, Mich., Joe Louis Arena_
_7/21 London, Ontario, John Labatt Centre_
_7/24 Toledo, Ohio, Huntington Center_
_7/26 Grand Rapids, Mich., Van Andel Arena_
_7/28 Cleveland, Ohio, Quicken Loans Arena_
_7/31 Fort Wayne, Ind., Allen County Memorial Coliseum_
_8/2 Columbus, Ohio, Schottenstein Center_
_8/4 Knoxville, Tenn., Thompson-Boiling Arena_
_8/6 Memphis, Tenn., FedEx Forum_
_8/8 Birmingham, Ala., BJCC Arena_
_8/10 Greenville, S.C., BI-LO Center_
_8/12 Cincinnati, Ohio, US Bank Arena_
_8/21 Spokane, Wash., Spokane Arena_
_8/23 Portland, Ore., Rose Garden_
_8/25 Sacramento, Calif.,Power Balance Pavilion_
_8/28 Fresno, Calif., Save Mart Center_
_8/30 Reno, Nev., Reno Events Center_
_9/4 Salt Lake City, Utah — EnergySolutions Arena_
_9/8 Albuquerque, N.M., Tingley Coliseum_
_9/11 El Paso, Texas, Don Haskins Center_
_9/13 Austin, Texas, Frank Erwin Center_
_9/15 Oklahoma City, Okla., Chesapeake Energy Arena_
_9/17 Wichita, Kan. – Intrust Bank Arena_
_9/21 Moline, Ill., Iwireless Center_
_9/25 Milwaukee, Wis., Bradley Center_


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The intrigue builds


----------



## sulphur

So fretboard, what was the reason for the postponement in '07-'08?

I've heard that the "band" is dukin' it out again.
Dave wasn't on the previous tour you mentioned, so,
if this is the case that they are at each others throats,
postponed may be a stretch.

I hope it works out and you get to see the concert though.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

sulphur said:


> So fretboard, what was the reason for the postponement in '07-'08?
> 
> I've heard that the "band" is dukin' it out again.
> Dave wasn't on the previous tour you mentioned, so,
> if this is the case that they are at each others throats,
> postponed may be a stretch.
> 
> I hope it works out and you get to see the concert though.


This is the same line-up as the last tour


----------



## fretboard

Hey Sulphur,

I found this on the '07-'08 tour delay;

The Van Halen reunion tour has not been canceled, but several dates, have been postponed while Eddie Van Halen undergoes medical tests. According to a statement from the band's management, the guitarist "is undergoing a battery of comprehensive medical tests to determine a defined diagnosis and recommended medical procedures." Eddie Van Halen has battled cancer and substance abuse problems in recent years, however other details were not provided.

Cynical as I am, I read that as "wicked 5 day bender with only 2 of those being off-days..."

Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

possible issues in the camp



> A spokeswoman for the group had no official statement about the postponements and declined further comment. The band began the current tour in mid-February.
> Rolling Stone said a source with knowledge of the tour told the magazine, “the band is arguing like mad. They are fighting.” But that could not be confirmed and throughout its current tour there have been no public reports of the band mates arguing.


----------



## fraser

saw an interview not long ago someplace- eddies got the cancer in his throat now, so goes for tests all the time.
least thats what he said.
cant recall where i saw that interview- eddie was smoking an electronic cigarette, somebody else mustve seen it.
maybe the whole arguing thing just seems more rock and roll then going for more surgery.
unless he is PLANNING a big 5 day bender, it makes no sense to cancel a series of shows in the future.


----------



## sulphur

Oh I thought that it was Van Hagar in '07, oops.

I think that I'd prefer if Eddie had gone on a bender, rather than him having health complications.


----------



## fretboard

from TMZ.com (so take that for what it's worth): 

Even rockstars can get tired ... and TMZ has learned that's exactly why Van Halen decided to postpone 31 upcoming concert dates. 

Sources close to the band tell us ... the guys felt like the current schedule was "too much, too fast" ... and they were "losing their focus." 

One source tells us, "They're simply burned out" ... adding, "They want to make sure their concerts are not a routine ... they want every performance to be special." 

We're told the guys want to take some time to "re-charge their engines" ... so they can rock all 31 cities the way Van Halen fans expect to be rocked. 

As for rumors that Eddie Van Halen and David Lee Roth are feuding ... we're told "It's total B.S."


----------



## sulphur

Maybe this will tie you over...

[video=youtube;TUxcaUlyH5I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TUxcaUlyH5I&amp;feature=related[/video]


----------



## al3d

if it smells , walks and quacks like a Duck...it MUST be a Duck. FEUD between David and Ed is more likely then been tired after a few shows!...come one, they are not that hold to start with...


----------



## fretboard

David Lee Roth Explains Those Postponed Van Halen Tour Dates

May not be a duck after all...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Seems very plausible. They are not kids anymore. Well at least the majority of them are not kids


----------



## sulphur

Damage control!

9kkhhd


----------



## fretboard

Patiently waiting for the "we've had to postpone more shows now because DLR is lost in the wilds of Minnesota..."


----------



## fretboard

For the show in London, they've automatically refunded all credit card ticket purchases for the July 21 show as of this morning. Your tickets (Mario - I'm talking to you, and anyone else who had them) that you've received are no longer good for the rescheduled show (if or when it happens)...

http://ev12.evenue.net/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/SEGetEventList?groupCode=CON&linkID=global-labatt

Too soon to put a pair of FLR2, row K tickets up on Craigslist??


----------



## GuitarsCanada

They normally honor the tickets unless they are not rescheduling. What up with that


----------



## fretboard

Agreed - although I believe last week I saw a handful of reviews of their LA/Staples Center gig, and they were not of the "glowing" variety... 

Van Halen at Staples Center: Arena rock in its natural habitat - latimes.com

I was checking the JLC site on the weekend for Neil info and the tickets for VH were still being honoured then - just got the head's up this morning that my credit card had the VH money refunded. I had some great seats, too...


----------



## traynor_garnet

fretboard said:


> Agreed - although I believe last week I saw a handful of reviews of their LA/Staples Center gig, and they were not of the "glowing" variety...
> 
> Van Halen at Staples Center: Arena rock in its natural habitat - latimes.com


That review might as well read "I don't want new music, why didn't you play 'x' instead." I love the new album and the new material came across very well when I saw them in Toronto. 

TG


----------



## v-verb

traynor_garnet said:


> That review might as well read "I don't want new music, why didn't you play 'x' instead." I love the new album and the new material came across very well when I saw them in Toronto.
> 
> TG



Agreed - great show. Thy looked like they were getting along well and having fun!


----------



## mario

fretboard said:


> For the show in London, they've automatically refunded all credit card ticket purchases for the July 21 show as of this morning. Your tickets (Mario - I'm talking to you, and anyone else who had them) that you've received are no longer good for the rescheduled show (if or when it happens)...
> 
> http://ev12.evenue.net/cgi-bin/ncommerce3/SEGetEventList?groupCode=CON&linkID=global-labatt
> 
> Too soon to put a pair of FLR2, row K tickets up on Craigslist??



Had a funny feeling this would happen. Any "official" reason why?


----------



## NB_Terry

Soundcheck of the 3 Van Halens.

[video=youtube;Si9M_WCzB70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si9M_WCzB70&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]


----------



## traynor_garnet

NB_Terry said:


> Soundcheck of the 3 Van Halens.
> 
> [video=youtube;Si9M_WCzB70]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Si9M_WCzB70&amp;feature=relmfu[/video]



Man, that was great! Cool to hear them stripped down. Without the massive production (sound and sight) it really humanizes them but also lets you hear how freaking good they really are. This should also put any "Wolfie complaints" to rest; he rips on bass and has great back up vox too.

TG


----------



## ne1roc

That was really cool. This 3 pc instrumental is smoking hot. If Dave still had the vocal range of yesteryear Van Halen would be at the top of there game right now. I'm not dissing Dave because I think he's doing a great job but vocally he's not on top of his game. Still my favorite band no matter what.:rockon2:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

No make-up dates to be scheduled



> Rockers Van Halen have cancelled their postponed summer tour dates, according to a U.S. report.
> The group announced in May it was axing 30 dates following its June 26 concert in New Orleans, Louisiana, prompting speculation the bandmates were not getting along


----------



## fretboard

Anyone need a pair of hard tickets for the show in London, ON on Saturday, July 21st? Floor 2 (centre, front floor), row K, seats 1 & 2 (right hand side of the centre, front section - Eddie's side of the stage)???

Won't let 'em go for less than face.




Contact me quick because these won't last long...


----------



## al3d

fretboard said:


> Anyone need a pair of hard tickets for the show in London, ON on Saturday, July 21st? Floor 2 (centre, front floor), row K, seats 1 & 2 (right hand side of the centre, front section - Eddie's side of the stage)???
> 
> Won't let 'em go for less than face.
> 
> 
> Contact me quick because these won't last long...


The london show was not cancelled?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

al3d said:


> The london show was not cancelled?


He is pulling your chain


----------



## al3d

guitarscanada said:


> he is pulling your chain


lol....burnnnnnnnnn...


----------



## fretboard

Wait a minute here - I'm not pulling anyone's chain. These are actual "hard tickets" in my hand - not those e-tickets that scammers use to sell dozens of the same ticket to unsuspecting...

Aw forget it...


----------



## al3d

fretboard said:


> Wait a minute here - I'm not pulling anyone's chain. These are actual "hard tickets" in my hand - not those e-tickets that scammers use to sell dozens of the same ticket to unsuspecting...
> 
> Aw forget it...


That show seems to be cancelled since the 30 shows scheduled after June 26 are cancelled.


----------



## Roryfan

fretboard said:


> Wait a minute here - I'm not pulling anyone's chain. These are actual "hard tickets" in my hand - not those e-tickets that scammers use to sell dozens of the same ticket to unsuspecting...
> 
> Aw forget it...


I'll trade you for a celebrity-owned air guitar. Once we complete the transaction, I'll tell you who the celebrity was.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I will trade you for tickets to Roger Waters at the Rogers Center


----------



## al3d

It seems Ticket sales were really low in the US, wish is their base of operation, so plans for overseas are not also cancelled as well. Some places in the States, had only 20 to 25% Capacity sale, they should have done a 3000 to 5000 seat tour instead of full blown arena tour.


----------



## hollowbody

al3d said:


> It seems Ticket sales were really low in the US, wish is their base of operation, so plans for overseas are not also cancelled as well. Some places in the States, had only 20 to 25% Capacity sale, they should have done a 3000 to 5000 seat tour instead of full blown arena tour.


That's not really surprising. I'm sure they could sell arena in a few cities, but in most places, I doubt more than 5000 people are interested. I dig VH, but this band isn't VH.


----------



## al3d

hollowbody said:


> I dig VH, but this band isn't VH.



Amen to that. The simple fact that they don't want to play ANY of the Sammy's era BIG HITS..it just plain stupid....but i can understand Dave not wanting...he could never do vocally what Sammy does


----------



## fretboard

I'm not really down with any Mark Tremonti music - but I see Wolfgang was on bass for a Mark Tremonti set at the PRS Expo last night, apparently running through a new Tremonti album worth of material.

Mark Tremonti - Live at PRS Experience 2012 - YouTube

How we coming along with rescheduling those "postponed" VH shows? I thought so...


----------

